# Nair...?



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

So, I was going through these files at a barn I'm mentoring at, and I saw written in one of them that the horse does not clip. The person used a regular razor to get the horse's muzzle and nair to get his ears.

I have used nair ONCE in my life. It burned like hell, so I didn't try it again. From what I've heard, this is the story with most people. 

My boy won't clip, and I'm not willing to get myself killed to get it done. 
Has anyone used nair to get hair out of their horse's ears?And does it burn them? I'm trying to figure out if this is a really stupid idea before I try it.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i use nair, and it burns, i would NOT use it on my horse, because if i touched her ear and it burned a lot, what would she think the nextime i touched her ear? i would be scared that she would become headshy. and it takes off all the hair, horses need the hair in theyre ears dont they? just try trimming with scissors... my horse hates clippers to, so i use scissors, haha even though she still hates them


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh good god no please don't do that to your horse! 
First of all, how 'bout I stick nair in your ears? I think you know how that would feel  
Second of all, as far as I know (I don't have a bottle handy and haven't seen it in years, my only familiarity with it is from when I used to work in a pharmacy) Nair isn't tested on animals? I could be wrong there, but why use your horse as a test subject?
And third of all, horse's ear hair is for natural protection. When the horse was designed, whoever was in charge didn't say "let's put fuzz in their ears. That'll look right cute", it's for natural protection against debris. Why bother trimming it? I've shown dressage, jumper, hunter, pleasure, and even western classes right down to western riding and never trimmed a horse's ears. I probably would at a high level, but if I had a horse that was high enough level he probably would be babied to the max.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

why don't you just try a regular razor?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, please don't use nair. It burned the crap out of you and a horse's skin is so much more sensitive than ours. You can get those thinning razors at any beauty shop and they come with guards to keep you from cutting the skin. I wouldn't use a standard razor like you use on your legs either, that would remove the hair too close to the skin and serious irritation would likely follow.

I would be more comfortable using something like this.
Razor with Interchangeable Guards, Razors


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Above and beyond what has already been mentioned... Nair takes all the hair off the skin; clipping shortens the hair. I'm pretty sure your horse would look kinda silly with nekkid ears.... 
Please do not Nair.


----------



## Run Fast (Mar 26, 2010)

I will not use Nair. I wasn't planning on it until I heard it it was really amazing from someone on here, but this just supports what I was thinking-ouchouchouch. No burning ears for my horse. ;] I'll just go out and buy a pack of razors. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Run Fast said:


> So, I was going through these files at a barn I'm mentoring at, and I saw written in one of them that the horse does not clip. The person used a regular razor to get the horse's muzzle and nair to get his ears.
> 
> I have used nair ONCE in my life. It burned like hell, so I didn't try it again. From what I've heard, this is the story with most people.
> 
> ...


Although nor nair or veet made me itch, I wouldn't use it on my horse.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ouch Nair burns!!

I just trim the hair level with the ear tissue with a pair of blunt ended scissors, and then that's only if I'm at a big competition, usually I won't touch ears or whiskers.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I do what kayty said, except I never touch the whiskers, even at princials or regionals, I'm weird that way, haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

OMG not only does nair burn, but it didn't do much for me at all. Also, the way it smells...eww, I hate it. I would also think that if it didn't do anything good for me, than what good could it possibly do for my horse, who has way thicker hair then me? lol. I would also do as kayty said. Good luck, and remember to use BLUNT ended scissors so you don't poke them if they decide to move or something.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

that would be cruel...nair hurts!


----------

